# Best mid-priced range ammo for M&P 9C



## mplavellesw40 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry this question has probably been asked a couple billion times, Just got my M&P 9C back from S&W (my gun dealer told me the lead buildup on the end of may barrel was due to a improperly rifled barrel.) After doing research I found out all I had to do was clean it which is exactly what S&W did but it took them 3 weeks. I am planning on going back to the range next week and would like to avoid excess lead depositing. What mid-priced ammo is recommended? I would like to stop in at Wal-Mart for the easy way out, but will take any advice under serious consideration.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

